

On Care for Our Common Home - primroot
https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2015/06/19/on-care-for-our-common-home/

======
mplscoder
>>I will try to dodge the explicitly Christian bits, because I really don’t
want people arguing about religion on this blog

Well then don't discuss an encyclical by the antipope.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq4GMuYhevc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq4GMuYhevc)

